
Tim Cook’s Letter to Apple Staff - websirnik
http://techcrunch.com/2011/08/25/tim-cooks-letter-to-apple-staff/
======
sek
I hope this guy is more humble, Apples Achilles' heel is it's arrogance. It
was somewhat accepted because is was Steve Jobs doing. Another CEO will never
have this bonus and if he proceeds with this attitude then it will hurt the
brand.

~~~
bradleyland
Don't you think it's kind of difficult to point out Apple's "Achilles' heel"
at this point? They're killing it on all fronts. I can't think of a better
performing leadership group at this point. You might perceive Apple's
leadership as "arrogant", but their strategy is working wonders in the
marketplace. What makes you think you know better?

~~~
sek
I am not just talking about the financials, the reputation in the developer
community suffered a lot.

It is somewhat arrogant what they do, telling their customers what is better
for them like the mousewheel in tiger. Steve Jobs always had this attitude to
know whats best for the people.

Android is successful because it lets the user some choice, and if Apple did
compromise some things they could be more successful. It is their "Achilles'
heel" already.

------
A-K
"Steve built a company and culture that is unlike any other in the world and
we are going to stay true to that—it is in our DNA."

Let's hope.

------
pasbesoin
Too much "I". When Steve mentions "I", it's because he's making a point.

(Off the cuff -- but gut -- reaction to just reading the letter (or, 'memo'),
quickly.)

